
The 100 Year Web – Steven Pemberton (2018) - yesenadam
https://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/Talks/2018/07-31-balisage/
======
yesenadam
Video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl4fnY4BjEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl4fnY4BjEY)

Transcript:
[https://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/Talks/2018/07-31-balisage/t...](https://homepages.cwi.nl/~steven/Talks/2018/07-31-balisage/transcript.txt)

